# Asus Xonar Essence STX or ST?



## puma99dk| (Aug 9, 2011)

which model should i get?

i got a Asus Maximus III Gene motherboard and i want another audio card than my Auzentech Bravura 7.1 PCI-E x1 currenty i got a PCI-Express x1 flex riser on so my EVGA GTX570 can run x16 instead of x8.

i currenty stopped my search for a another motherboard and i listen more and more to music so and i always had a good eye on the Asus Xonar Essence but still i dunno which model to take since i can use both.

STX = PCI-E x1 & ST = PCI the only price difference between STX vs. ST is €6,44 / 33,74 USD where STX is the cheapest one of them.

i can save about €9,40 / 13,37 USD if i buy it in germany so maybe i will do that at http://www2.anobo.de/ when they get them in stock again, but what is more future proff PCI-E x1 or PCI? ino PCI has been around like an age or more but still i dunno what to take, so a little help here plz ^^;

Asus Xonar Essence STX
Asus Xonar Essence ST


----------



## Grings (Aug 9, 2011)

If you have a pci slot, may as well get the pci version, the pci-e version is the same chip with a pci-e to pci bridge chip anyway, and while it may not introduce any latency, i'd rather stick to the chips native connection


----------



## majestic12 (Aug 10, 2011)

Some say that the ST sounds cleaner than the STX (I heard no differences when auditioning them though), plus it has the option for the H6 upgrade (analog multi-channel out) that is not offered on the STX.  Are you using speakers or headphones and by which method do you want to output sound (digital or analog)?


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 10, 2011)

oh, i only got my Creative Aurvana Live! headphones and my Logitech Z-2300, and i don't use Digital Out or TosLink cable for my speakers bcs i am more into use my headphones actually ^^;


----------



## majestic12 (Aug 10, 2011)

Roger that -if I had to pick between the two, the ST would be my choice then.  Any plans for different speakers/headphones in the future as well to go with it?  The Essence ST/STX are wonderful soundcards for headphones.


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 10, 2011)

when my Creative Aurvana Live! can't anymore i think i will buy a pair of Denon AH-D1100 since Denon AH-D1001 can't be find in my country, and my speakers ain't that uses even they r some years old, but i can clear hear the different from onboard to my Auzentech atm also with them.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 10, 2011)

If headphones are your primary preference for computer listening, the STX is the way to go with it's built in headphone amp.


----------



## Play3r (Aug 10, 2011)

I have the ST they are basically the same card but the ST being released later has something called precision clock tuning that the STX doesnt have. I dont actually know what it is but im sure its better! and i dont think there will be any worry for pci to disappear to soon.

Also which ever you buy i recommend using the HiFi setting on the soundcard as it is the best i have found in 8 months of having the soundcard.


----------



## Play3r (Aug 10, 2011)

Wile E said:


> If headphones are your primary preference for computer listening, the STX is the way to go with it's built in headphone amp.



they both have headphone amps.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 10, 2011)

Play3r said:


> they both have headphone amps.



I missed that. Thanks.

I'd still go STX, as PCI *IS* disappearing. Many of the new high end mobos don't have any PCI at all.

EDIT: If I had to recommend a PCI sound card for headphone use, it would be the HT Omega Claro or Claro XT.


----------



## Play3r (Aug 10, 2011)

Wile E said:


> I missed that. Thanks.
> 
> I'd still go STX, as PCI *IS* disappearing. Many of the new high end mobos don't have any PCI at all.
> 
> EDIT: If I had to recommend a PCI sound card for headphone use, it would be the HT Omega Claro or Claro XT.



i will agree that pci is disappearing but that is mainly on very high end motherboard and there is generally at least 1 pci port on most motherboards


----------



## Play3r (Aug 10, 2011)

looking at the Maximum III Gene aswell you would probably be better of using the top 16x slot rather than the 2nd one as some of the time the second one will only run at 8x


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 10, 2011)

yeah i have been wondering when they will cut back on PCI, bcs i won't be upgrading until Ivy Bridge or when nanometer gets lower than 22nm i think, so ino that PCI will work for me now but future i am not sure, but still i want the best of the two ^^;


----------



## majestic12 (Aug 11, 2011)

(looking at your signature)

^toradora? tiger / dora-err... doragon=dragon! Not familiar with the series.  Comic, cartoon, or both?


----------

